# Whats safe to melt ice on wood deck ?



## ondagawood

I have a customer who has asked me "what can I use on my pressure treated deck to melt ice that won't harm the wood ? "

I said I don't know, anybody here know of anything ?

Thx,
Scott


----------



## Matson Snow

ondagawood;945827 said:


> I have a customer who has asked me "what can I use on my pressure treated deck to melt ice that won't harm the wood ? "
> 
> I said I don't know, anybody here know of anything ?
> 
> Thx,
> Scott


Propane Torch....:laughing:


----------



## Rc2505

I always use just rock salt on a treated wood deck. On the composite decks, I use calcium though.


----------



## ajslands

Matson Snow;945842 said:


> Propane Torch....:laughing:


asedyline torch would work better :laughing: but i just put CaCl down and that gets the job done,


----------



## Longae29

I had a similiar question a couple months back, and what i did was go to the top of the screen, found this thing called "search" typed in wood deck, and voila! posts came up, it was really neat, because there were actually answers already there, i was able to then reincarnate an old thread and add to it, it worked really awesome, hope this helps!!!


----------



## ondagawood

Ok ok, I know about the search option, I just decided to try this way. 

(building up my posts I guess)

Thanks for the replies, when I talk to her next I'll tell her rock salt will work fine.

Thanks again


----------



## WingPlow

Longae29;946068 said:


> I had a similiar question a couple months back, and what i did was go to the top of the screen, found this thing called "search" typed in wood deck, and voila! posts came up, it was really neat, because there were actually answers already there, i was able to then reincarnate an old thread and add to it, it worked really awesome, hope this helps!!!


if everyone who had a question did that, this place would get mighty boring
really quickly dont ya think ??...oh wait let me search for the answer to that

if you dont wanna answer the OP's question then move on, or if you dont know the answer move on...

leaving smartass posts only goes to reinforce peoples opinions of this site and its user's


----------



## Runner

Don't use rock salt. It can cause deterioration of the deck, even if it is treated lumber and sealed< it causes surface deterioration. I recommend hot water. You don't have to boil it, but get it hot. Whatever amount necessary can then be applied.


----------



## Longae29

WingPlow;946245 said:


> if everyone who had a question did that, this place would get mighty boring
> really quickly dont ya think ??...oh wait let me search for the answer to that
> 
> if you dont wanna answer the OP's question then move on, or if you dont know the answer move on...
> 
> leaving smartass posts only goes to reinforce peoples opinions of this site and its user's


get boring? i think this was a forum to learn and share knowledge, question has been asked and answered. your post is completely worthless.


----------



## JDiepstra

Runner;946256 said:


> Don't use rock salt. It can cause deterioration of the deck, even if it is treated lumber and sealed< it causes surface deterioration. I recommend hot water. You don't have to boil it, but get it hot. Whatever amount necessary can then be applied.


I'm not trying to be dumb here but wouldn't the water refreeze?

I have been throwing "Road Runner" ice melt on a "deck" for three seasons and it's doing fine.


----------



## Rc2505

I have just used rock salt on my deck. This is the 10th season and I am not getting any rot from the salt at all. I pressure wash the deck once a year, in the spring and it looks like brand new wood each time I do it. Putting hot water on the deck would be great if it was 50 degrees and was going to completly dry before it got cold again, but putting it on in below freezeing weather will just create ice again, however it will only be a thin layer, lol.


----------



## Danscapes

I would stay away from calcium, I have seen what it does to leather boots once dry. I can only imagine what it do to a wood deck.


----------



## ajslands

Runner;946256 said:


> Don't use rock salt. It can cause deterioration of the deck, even if it is treated lumber and sealed< it causes surface deterioration. I recommend hot water. You don't have to boil it, but get it hot. Whatever amount necessary can then be applied.


your just joshing me right? i hope you are, :laughing: where is anyone gonna get hot water from? lol , and wouldent that refreeze.


----------



## vamootsman

Longae29;946331 said:


> get boring? i think this was a forum to learn and share knowledge, question has been asked and answered. your post is completely worthless.


Wow! If that post was completely worthless, then you should be paying to put your posts on this site for wasting my time having to scroll past them. Getting things talked about again, and again and again, is one of the best of the old school ways of learning. I didn't care about deicing a deck, but now I know how, and I'm thankful. And I didn't have to do a search and weed through a$$nine comments. Oh wait, scratch that last sentence.


----------



## SnowHampshire

WingPlow said:


> if everyone who had a question did that, this place would get mighty boring
> really quickly dont ya think ??...oh wait let me search for the answer to that
> 
> if you dont wanna answer the OP's question then move on, or if you dont know the answer move on...
> 
> leaving smartass posts only goes to reinforce peoples opinions of this site and its user's


This is old but THANK YOU for saying that. It annoys the hell out of me. People spend all the effort to bust balls about the search thing and then don't help. All that energy could have been put into a simple respectful answer.


----------

